# New Autotrail Chayenne 590 owner:-)



## Lizeb (Jan 6, 2013)

Just joined and want to quickly say Hi.
A friend reccomended this site to us while we were looking for a van and I found it really usefull and friendly so thought I would join properly and say hi.
We picked up our very first motorhome on saturday and cant wait to get using her  .
We will probably be asking lots of questions soon so appologies in advance.
Look forward to meeting you all.

Hugs


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome

this is the best cash you have spent for all the help, advice, guidance and information you can gather from all users

We have all been there Day 1 Week 1, now what do I do and where will I go!!

Its a good bunch of folks with masses of information and I have used the help of fellow member touring the whole of Europe and have been pointed to some great sites and places of interest.

Welcome again and ask away

Enjoy

John and Sue


----------



## Lizeb (Jan 6, 2013)

Hiya thanks for the welcome john and sue  
We looking forward to using her very soon. Any tips for camping in this weather eg her water keeper is outside of her any way for stopping it freezing?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi

If you have water heaters in the tanks use them or do a proper drain down of all systems and carry some bottled water.

Oh and plenty of Lager, Wine and Vodka!


----------



## Lizeb (Jan 6, 2013)

Ahh.i get the idea put vodka in water tank wont freeze then  vodka strait from the tap sounds good.

On a serious note so dont use it in bad weather as we not got tank heaters . Bottled water it is then .
We have already drained all fluids off before cold snap just I case.
we got so much to learn.

Thankyou


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

When the freeze is on its the best way to protect the campervan.

We carry the bottled water anyway so a little inconvenience when its freezing is no problem.

No costly repair bills for frozen taps etc.

+ you have all the liquids you need with your wine lager vodka etc

just don't make the tea with the vodka, unless you invite me along

Enjoy!

If you go on CC site or swift-talk.co.uk there is very good instruction on draining down and refilling the systems

Or ask anything else on here and one of us will help for sure

John


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome, you could try wrapping water tank with polystyrene wrap provided it is accessible and not near heat source. Our van is not winterised, but water is onboard, we also carry bottles for drinking, water, wine, whisky  
Have used the van in -8 conditions, still nice and cosy.
Enjoy, this is a great site, for any query whether motorhome related or not.

Sue and John


----------

